
Beer recommendations with deep learning - pgutierrez
https://medium.com/data-from-the-trenches/deep-beers-improving-the-performance-of-deep-recommendation-engines-using-keras-73c32e4a192a
======
pgutierrez
I just published part 3 of my beer recommendation with deep learning series. I
wrote about how to use metadata to do a hybrid recommender system using keras.
Hope this is of interest!

